# suggestions on smoking goat meat



## dradaddy (Oct 12, 2007)

i have some goat cube steaks and ribs. how do i get the wild taste out of it and what is the best method to smoke it without it getting tough


----------



## goat (Oct 12, 2007)

By cube steaks, i assume that they are tenderized.  I would soak them in buttermilk and chicken fry them.  As for the ribs, I would season with salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder, then flour them and fry.  You do not have anything that is thick enough to smoke IMHO.


----------

